# Uber should also deactivate customers account if their rating goes below 4.5



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

If uber do that and then customers will appreciate our services .


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

4.5 would be too high, especially based how how I see other drivers mentioning how they rate pax in posts on this forum.

I do think they need some threshold though somewhere under the 4 star. And they need to let pax know that they are being rated and what that deactivation threshold is. Many if not most pax don't even know that they are being rated and certainly don't understand how it might impact them.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Ratings can be tricky sometimes...i've picked up 4.7's which i thought were nice but are complete shitheads...then i picked up a 4.3 expecting a ****** i received a gentleman, even asked me if he could tip me on the app, which i told him you can only do it via cash...and he rated me 5 stars. He rated me right away because the dashboard showed my first trip and it was a 5...


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

With a rack like that, you should get 5's


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> With a rack like that, you should get 5's


That's only HIS profile pic, lol. NOT a SHE at all.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

I kid you not I got pinged by a 4.0 pax. I really was curious but since It was at the end of my 8hr shift I let it go. BABABOOOEY


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I picked up a girl for a $50.00 fare that was rated a 3 last week.

she knew she had a bad rating and said she did not know why.

she pleaded for me to give her 5 stars.... I did.

Another couple I picked up said the previous driver told them they had a very bad rating (4.6) I explained 5.0 is worse than 4.9, and in any case 4.6 is not bad in my experience. A $36.00 fare, they tipped me $20.00. I think they were swingers, that is a story for another thread.....


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I ignored a 3 the other day...maybe next time i'll accept and call them and talk to them see what the deal is...might be a big fare


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I've picked up a 1 star, didn't have any issues, with people doing the 1 star for no tip or some other type of protest, it's hard to tell if the rider really deserves the rating they have.


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

My passenger rating system:

5 - pax standing ready for pickup, gets in, shuts up, doesn't demand anything, gets the hell out, offers to or gives tip

4 - pax does everything a 5 does but wont stop yakking to me or on a cell phone during entire trip and no tip

3 - pax makes me wait, tries to overload car, no tip. Has navigation and other demands.

2 - pax a complete asshole takes over my car as their own, blasts radio and AC. Has multiple demands and no tip.

1 - pax a complete drunken ******bag or group of ******s. Cannot communicate. Pukes and is a complete failure at life.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I was bored yesterday (waiting over 45 min or a ping, granted I was in a random part of east county...) and got a call from a rider with a 3.5 - so I took it. A 30 mile fare back to the coastline - couldn't have been a nicer/chill conversation and trip. She had no idea who rated her low or why and she couldn't have cared less what her rating was. Called the anonymous rating system "Insane." She suspects it may have been from a "bitter driver" that asked her directly for a $5 cash tip "for gas" and she refused. 

Guess the moral of the story is: There are jerk passengers and drivers out there and letting them contribute to the ratings of either without oversight or chance to hear both sides is, like she said "Insane."


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> My passenger rating system:
> 
> 5 - pax standing ready for pickup, gets in, shuts up, doesn't demand anything, gets the hell out, offers to or gives tip
> 
> ...


So if a customer does everything but tip he gets a ???? You imply they can't get a 5, but that would seem better than your #4 criteria!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> ... I think they were swingers, that is a story for another thread.....


So where is that other thread with the story??? I need some diversion from the nuts and bolts threads!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I gave my first 4 star(you'll see how nice and tolerant I am as a person) to a group of rich teens who couldn't decide what to do and didn't know wtf to do when both uber drivers(one of which was me) couldn't take 5 ppl in their car and the next closest car is 35 mins away. and when I mean I waited, I had some folks in the car and aited 30 minutes. it was around minute 10 I flipped the charge on since this wasn't going to end anytime soon.Parked the car and turned my engine off while waiting. I make like $25 over 90 minutes between driving both set of groups to and from 3 different places. ugh, karma bit me in the arse that night.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Rating passengers is meaningless, it's only there so we can have some illusion of control. Their ratings of drivers does matter unfortunately, and often involves factors beyond our control. They should really just scrap the whole rating system, but allow complaints in the event of a legitimate problem.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Rating passengers is meaningless, it's only there so we can have some illusion of control. Their ratings of drivers does matter unfortunately, and often involves factors beyond our control. They should really just scrap the whole rating system, but allow complaints in the event of a legitimate problem.


soon enough, uber will block the ratings of pax since drivers judge folks based on ratings.


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

I picked up a very nice couple the other day, and the lady who called for the ride had a 4.0. It's the lowest rating I've seen so far, so I told her she had a 4.0 after she told me how excited she was about uber and it was her first weekend using it. She had made perhaps a handful of rides, which means some driver really gave her a bad rating, much less than 4. I have no clue why someone would give her a bad rating. She was very nice, sensitive and smart, not one of those silly shallow drunken women I usually get late at night. The couple were from Columbus Ohio, just visiting Chicago. I told her because I didn't want her to wonder why drivers might cancel on her, and I told her some drivers might think her rating is low and do that. I said her rating would go up once she has more rides, not to worry about it too much. It really bothered her that she had a 4, and I'm almost sorry I told her. I burst her Uber bubble. Her hubby thought it was funny that it bothered her, but I understand how she feels.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't tell pax they are rated unless they say something about my rating. ill hint that both of us rate each other if I need to, but they have been good.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I've posted this in other Tipping and Rating related threads:

Down Rating passengers because they are non tippers is borderline asinine. They don't know any better thanks to Uber's "Being Uber Means That There Is No Need To Tip" policy. Most of them assume that tip is included.

How about drivers engaging the passengers in Informative AND Pleasant conversation about various issues that are confronting the Driver's. Also keep in mind that most Riders have been paying these lower rates since May, with Uber absorbing the cuts, but the impact only hit the Driver's now.

Passengers can be Drivers' Allies if they knew of the dire situation facing Their Drivers while Uber makes out like a bandit on the backs of Drivers' Labor and Capital(your car)!

Please don't Alienate your Passengers. Make them Drivers' Allies!


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

There's no need to tell passengers they're being rated, in my opinion. 

If they get consistently bad ratings because of their behaviour, and eventually when their ratings become so low, that no driver will pick them up, (or one will who is far away) and can't work out why that is, then that's their problem.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> There's no need to tell passengers they're being rated, in my opinion.
> 
> If they get consistently bad ratings because of their behaviour, and eventually when their ratings become so low, that no driver will pick them up, (or one will who is far away) and can't work out why that is, then that's their problem.


Yet the unfortunate thing is we still get dinged in acceptance ratings. If they really want to make things fair, no driver should be held accountable for not accepting any passenger under 4 stars. Now that's fair in my book.


----------



## Energi Uber (Aug 28, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Yet the unfortunate thing is we still get dinged in acceptance ratings. If they really want to make things fair, no driver should be held accountable for not accepting any passenger under 4 stars. Now that's fair in my book.


Or for not taking a ping that's more than 5 or 10 minutes away, when many trips aren't that long to begin with?


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Uber should REQUIRE an input destination, and drivers should be allowed to accept or reject based on that info. Then the passenger can offer to pay more to get an immediate ride, or not. THAT would be interesting. THAT would be fair. NO ONE could complain. Free market only works if both parties know what is being bought and sold and are free to choose.


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Energi Uber said:


> Or for not taking a ping that's more than 5 or 10 minutes away, when many trips aren't that long to begin with?


 Accept the ping, then quickly cancel. I've done this several times and not once has it shown up as a cancellation on my dashboard. I think their phone/GPS combo is a bit slow in reporting back to Uber, so my experience has been that if you cancel within 5-10 seconds of accepting, you avoid taking a hit on your acceptance rate, and the cancellation doesn't show on your dashboard. Win/win for driver


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Uber should REQUIRE an input destination, and drivers should be allowed to accept or reject based on that info. Then the passenger can offer to pay more to get an immediate ride, or not. THAT would be interesting. THAT would be fair. NO ONE could complain. Free market only works if both parties know what is being bought and sold and are free to choose.


Nonsense, accepting rides that only go in the direction you plan on going, what do you think this is? A RIDESHARE company?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I responded to a rider with a 1.3 rating!! Hey, it was a slow night. I regretted it immediately when it was at a bar and the "bartender" (the 1.3) had me take home the town drunk who smelled up my vehicle to high heaven. The bartender got a 1 star from me, too.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I responded to a rider with a 1.3 rating!! Hey, it was a slow night. I regretted it immediately when it was at a bar and the "bartender" (the 1.3) had me take home the town drunk who smelled up my vehicle to high heaven. The bartender got a 1 star from me, too.


He probably does that often, which accounts for his rating... I once had a Lyft ride which turned out to be some college girl who was requesting the ride for two homeless guys that she felt bad for who were trying to get to a shelter on the opposite end of the city.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

In my opinion uber will never deactivate a rider for low ratings SIMPLY BECAUSE THEY ARE THE MONEY HOLDERS


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Rating passengers is meaningless, it's only there so we can have some illusion of control. Their ratings of drivers does matter unfortunately, and often involves factors beyond our control. They should really just scrap the whole rating system, but allow complaints in the event of a legitimate problem.


you are, of course, 100% correct


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

Uber's next enhancement: Taking away the ability to rate riders thanks to the constant discussion of rating non-tippers a '1'.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I respect and admire someone whose heart is in the right place. I just don't appreciate requesting a ride for someone else unless the app owner round tripping it with them.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

The Uber platform says tipping is not required. I'd never downrate someone for not tipping. I've only ever rated one person below a 5, and that was a woman who kept me waiting for 15 minutes, then her and her friends wanted to go 1 mile, and they laughed so hard they spit on me. 

And if your wondering, it was a 3.5x surge, so I decided to wait on them.


----------

